# How Much Hash will I get??



## Trebla781 (May 5, 2007)

I got about a half ounce of high grade clippings and about a half ounce of fan leaves and what not...im wondering how much hash will i get from using the bubble bag method...any info is helpful! thanks


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

i dont no how much if you use the leaf aswell, but just with the pollen your talking 10% weight or less. thats if you seive it to get the crystals out.

85CANNABLISS


----------

